# 180 mg trenavar + 60mg havoc



## ak907usa (Oct 17, 2014)

i started a week ago.. this is based on the last time i took trenavar.. @90mg a day i thought it was way under dosed i also ran it with havoc. this is whats left of my stock of the real havoc. not this B.S.
wanta be crap thats out there now. i have my research chems on hand. and B6 and P5P for the sore nips.. thats all i got out of my last run was sore nips .but no gains i couldnt have got from the havoc alone. im just going to run this strait through for 5 maybe 6 weeks depends on sides. im on a maintenance diet with added protein..  
sides so far ..
not sleeping well 
lack of apatite 
some latharge in the mornings..... i think i need more cals. here 
pumps just got real though ... 

time will tell .. 

any thoughts  welcome


----------



## ak907usa (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok just upped my cal intake feeling better .. 
hitting the gym five days a week. 
Energy is back up I can't believe I got hit the first week with lethargy.
Nuts are good so far.. libido is real good.. no night sweats yet ..I hope to see this pick up ..still not a believer..


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 19, 2014)

I tried trenavar.  Def hits your appetite.  More for fat loss than real tren A for some reason.  No sweats.  Felt crazy with anxiety.  All in all similar to Tren but not exactly.  More for fat loss IMO.  Got real bad headaches the first few days of taking.


----------



## ak907usa (Oct 20, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> Negged. Wtf is crap your running; pin some real gear like a man.



Yep I have to agree with you.. crap.. kinda my point here.. my source moved out of state while I was laying around with a broke neck ,wrist, and torn ACL from a wreck I was in.. so till something comes along I'm back to ph's and I haven't used them since 2002..and now I have a shelf full of shit I need to try ...no bitch here brother give me a pin and I will happily enterduce it to my ass before you could say WTF ..


----------



## ak907usa (Oct 20, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> I tried trenavar.  Def hits your appetite.  More for fat loss than real tren A for some reason.  No sweats.  Felt crazy with anxiety.  All in all similar to Tren but not exactly.  More for fat loss IMO.  Got real bad headaches the first few days of taking.


I might have go agree with you here . I love tren and this ain't even close at 90mg a day. that's why I was thinking it might just be under dosed. I did get sore nip at the end of my last run that also led me to believe it was under dosed. Either way I will call BS ON TVAR if this shit doesn't do anything..


----------



## ak907usa (Oct 20, 2014)

And thanks for the red officer..just like every pig I have met ..lol


----------



## raysd21 (Oct 21, 2014)

ak907usa said:


> I might have go agree with you here . I love tren and this ain't even close at 90mg a day. that's why I was thinking it might just be under dosed. I did get sore nip at the end of my last run that also led me to believe it was under dosed. Either way I will call BS ON TVAR if this shit doesn't do anything..



I have some UG made properly dosed tvar 35 tabs at 50mgs a piece.  No underdosing with these fuckers.  Pm me if you are interested.


----------



## ak907usa (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks man for offer... I just found what I was looking for ..test_E with some good old tren_E ..waiting on one more and I'm set.. for at least one good run ...hope it's all good ..


----------



## ak907usa (Oct 28, 2014)

Well I'm still running this shit at 180mg a day . Nips did get a little sensitive  Saturday but it is better now. I think I'm more impressed with p5p and B6 than tvar. So I'm running this till it's gone . That should be next week.... I have to say this I have lost inches and am holding weight.. nothing drastic though..nothing I haven't done with havoc or anavar...

Again no night sweats no tren cough  sleeping good.. no mood swings libido is good .. nuts are still there.. dreams are crazy.
 maybe if you ran it at 180mg depending on you size for 8- 10 wk you could get some good results but he'll the cost would kill..         M1T..SD the golden days when you could go into a store reach on the shelf and grab one and new it was going to work ..and believe the hype... sorry but I'm not a believer in the ph trenavar... maybe I was just expecting and hoping it to be more like tren..IT'S NOT.. I won't waste anymore money on it ...it's not my cup of juice...


----------



## Dannie (Oct 28, 2014)

What brand of trenavar are you using?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ak907usa (Oct 30, 2014)

Dannie said:


> What brand of trenavar are you using?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


.  
     I'm not trying to bash the maker,  pm me and I will let you know.
,hell the last stuff came from a different maker,, on paper it looks goods I just don't think it's there. Kinda hit and miss.. I won't waste any more money on it.  Advice if all you can get is OTC just get iron mags Msten or DMZ. Tried both and they work if you do your part..there's no way that if you ran this solo at 60mg. A day you would achieve anything..maybe I just don't respond to at least it's not a 17aa or 7a so kids Have fun with it ..


----------

